# letro HCG -Drug test



## jojojojo (Feb 22, 2012)

hey i was wondering if anyone knew for sure how long after taking letro and or HCG you have to wait before taking a drug test (not just a piss test for work, but a real drug test that looks for all those things) and being able to pass it....


----------



## Saney (Feb 23, 2012)

a drug test that screens for Letrozole and HCG?

wtf?


----------



## independent (Feb 23, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> a drug test that screens for Letrozole and HCG?
> 
> wtf?



Breastfeeding clinic.


----------



## Saney (Feb 23, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Breastfeeding clinic.



makes sense


----------



## CG (Feb 23, 2012)

In blood tests (and some piss tests) hcg will come up. Google. Brian Cushing steroids. It will be one of the top suggestions by google. Played football against the kid in hs, rumor mill was he starded gears as a sr in hs, long story short, after being nfl rookie of the year in 09-10 he popped postive on a drug screening, usage of hcg. Its possible kids.


----------



## Saney (Feb 23, 2012)

Well what job would test for that kinda shit? (besides Professional sports)


----------



## jojojojo (Feb 23, 2012)

professional sport sort of. its the same test they use for the olympic screening... i know for a fact that they will be testing for it and i took some letro like 3 months ago and i kinda need to know how long it will be in my system


----------



## CG (Feb 24, 2012)

jojojojo said:


> professional sport sort of. its the same test they use for the olympic screening... i know for a fact that they will be testing for it and i took some letro like 3 months ago and i kinda need to know how long it will be in my system



Well, if they go for folicle testing, you could be fucked, but idk. Best I can find is that the half life of letro is only 2 days, but there's conflicting info that letro metabolites will show for a month or more..


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 24, 2012)

jojojojo said:


> professional sport sort of. its the same test they use for the olympic screening... i know for a fact that they will be testing for it and i took some letro like 3 months ago and i kinda need to know how long it will be in my system



Olympic testing? Man good luck with that. Too much caffeine and you'd probably get popped for "speed" 

Didn't Manny Ramirez get busted for HCG?


----------



## Saney (Feb 24, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Didn't Manny Ramirez get busted for HCG?



He most certainly did!


----------



## jojojojo (Feb 24, 2012)

cool thanks guys.  i have a year before i will have to get tested i took it for anti gyno and didn't know that this drug test looked for it


----------



## sizeplusgains (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a question that hopefully one of you can answer on this thread my roommate is planning on joining the military and is currently using letro to combat gyno as i have recommended it to him he recently decided to join the military and will be going to meps next week will letro show up on the testing there does any one know and if it will is there any way he will be clear if he stops asap?


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 10, 2013)

pretty sure they will only test for recreational drugs, not even steroids. Don't think most steroid tests would cover AIs anyway, he should be fine, but he should stop in time to run some protocol to prevent estrogen rebound after letro anyway


----------

